# Car seat covers? Kurgo or Solvit?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am looking to get a seat cover for the rear bench seat of our Honda Odyssey. I was looking at a few styles but these two seem to get good reviews and are an ok price so I was wondering if anyone has used either one (or both)? I am trying to decide which one to get or maybe another brand if anyone has one they think is really good?

*Kurgo Wander Hammock*:
Kurgo - Wander Hammock

*SOLVIT** Deluxe Bench Seat Cover*:
Solvit Deluxe Bench Seat Cover Available Online from PETCO.com

The Kurgo one has the advantage that it can be used as a regular seat cover or a hammock (I would only be able to use as a half-hammock because one of the middle seats of the van is removed), and it seems a little wider (I haven't measured the seat yet so don't know if that is an issue.) However the Solvit has less negative reviews that I've been able to find although both had a good amount of positive reviews.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've tried 2 different kinds and both stretched to the point where they were unusable. 
Over one or two months they both kinda covered the seat part but not the back and the dogs were getting tangled.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You seen the ones with Car Seat Covers| Cargo Mat Covers | Protective Auto Slipcovers


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have this one and love it. When we bought another car we did not allow the dog inside before the hammock arrived  It has the zipper and accomodates seat belts as well. 









DURAGEAR


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GSD07 said:


> I have this one and love it. When we bought another car we did not allow the dog inside before the hammock arrived  It has the zipper and accomodates seat belts as well.
> 
> DURAGEAR


How well does that one work as far as hair and water? Is it easy to get the fur off the cover, or does it stick to it? Is it waterproof/resistant?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chicagocanine said:


> How well does that one work as far as hair and water? Is it easy to get the fur off the cover, or does it stick to it? Is it waterproof/resistant?


 It works great. I have those that have one side that I put as a top one, velvet so the hair sticks to it but gets off when you shake it off. The other side is 600 denier nylon pack cloth that is water resistant. It's also quilted with staffing. I wash it often and after over 2 years of heavy use (we walk and hike year round and often, swimming in the summer ) it is like new. 

I also put a car seat extender between the back and front seats so the dog doesn't loose his footing.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Which car seat extender do you use? I've been thinking about getting one of those too!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The hammock has slits for the seat belt, which could be good to use the seatbelts to secure the hammock from sliding off the seat... But then, the slits would allow hair and liquids through. 

I used to use a hammock in the back of my truck, I still have it but haven't used it in ages. I modified it adding on some straps to secure it to the seatbelts so it couldn't slide forward off the seat from the dogs moving around. It also kept them from being able to lose their footing that way.

This is the one I use http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11123


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I use an inflatable type, nothing fancy. I don't remember the brand but I think it's this. I like that it's inflatable and if needed can be removed in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the idea of the cover being reversible, because then I could fold it down when there's a person in the car (but no dog) so they don't have to sit in dog fur, but I don't have to totally remove the cover either.

Bianca uses a dog seatbelt harness which attaches to the car's seatbelt (I hook it through the shoulder strap, but it needs to be buckled) so I need to have slits for the seatbelt in the seat cover. 

Like this (that's my Golden but she had the same harness and set-up/seat):












I was considering getting a seat extender (and a regular seat cover) instead of a hammock-type seat cover but I'm not sure about the price and how well they'd work, espercially since I only need a half-sized one since there is only a bucket seat in front of the bench seat on one side (I removed the other one.)


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The hammock I use does not slide forward. It has two pockets and a little piece of a thin pvc tube that secures that pocket in between seats, and it keeps everything from sliding. The slits for belts in the middle have zippers, and on the sides it's velcro stips for securing the seatbelt. I don't really remember, I need to look at the construction tomorrow since I have to hide the seatbelts from Anton (he likes to chew on them).

What about getting two bucket seat covers instead of a hammock?

PS Is it the Champion harness? I have that one too, only in red


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The Kurgo hammock seems to have the same kind of pvc tube thing to secure it in place as well.

Yep it's the Champion harness... Bianca's is black, but I have 3 of them-- the blue one that was my Golden's, a smaller black one that my smaller terrier used, and then I got the large black one on Craigslist for Bianca. It's the same size as the blue one but I sometimes have large foster dogs so I figured it would be good to have two large seatbelts. I love those harnesses!


----------



## Алексей (Apr 23, 2011)

Personally Kurgo, for me, it's just broad.


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

I have the duragear dlx travel hammock as well and love it. It has held up well for about 5 years.


----------

